# floor corker



## cubs4ever (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi everybody, I just bought a Portugese floor corker today and a bag of Nomacorc corks for a batch of wine I have coming up and was online tonight and saw a product description of the corks I bought as follows:



<TABLE id=Table1 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width=650>
<T>
<TR>
<TD>Product Description:</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Nomacorc Synthetic Wine Corks #9 x 1 1/2". Bag of 30. Nomacorc Synthetic Wine Corks: Synthetic corks will not become tainted, won’t dry out, crumble, break or leak. A great way to provide a barrier to oxidization for wines that will aged for a few years. *****We recommend using the Gilda Single lever corker with these corks***** While some Portugese or Italian floor corkers may work without problems, there is also a chance that the cork will be scored as it is inserted into the bottle, causing leaks.


Has anybody had a problem with a floor corker and the nomacorc corks? Is there anything I can do to prevent a potential problem? Thanks in advance for your help.


John</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD></TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## Wade E (Aug 21, 2008)

I have never used full synthetic but have heard of this issue.


----------



## Dean (Aug 21, 2008)

Yup, it has happened with 3 of my 4 floor corkers. The only one it does not happen with is the italian corker with brass jaws. I've taken them all apart, de-burred, adjusted, etc, to no avail. Now I use Altec corks, which are both natural and synthetic and have the best properties of both.

http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=4094


----------



## smurfe (Aug 21, 2008)

I have never used Nomocorc's that I can recall but I do use fully synthetic NeoCorks with my Italian floor corker and have never had a single issue. I use the Altec's as well with no issue. The agglomerate corks are the only ones I ever have an issue with scoring.


----------



## smokegrub (Aug 22, 2008)

I had issues with synthetics and my Italian floor corker. The corker did not score the corks but they did not uniformly insert them, that is, one would seat perfectly and the next might have 1/4-inch sticking above the bottle rim. I tried wetting them and keeping them completely dry--neither worked. I gave up on them and went back to traditional cork and no problems whatsoever.*Edited by: Smokegrub *


----------



## cubs4ever (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. What causes the scoring? Is it the jaws that pinch the cork as it is going in? Could I test a few on an empty bottle and be able to see if I was going to have a problem. I'm not sure if I should get more corks or just use my handheld corker and use these to bottle the current batch. I only purchased a bag of 30 but I hate for them to go to waste. I would take them back to the shop I got them but they are like 2 1/2 hours away. Decisions...decisions......


John


----------



## Wade E (Aug 22, 2008)

I believe the scoring is at the points where there are gaps between where the iris pcs come together. You probably wont be able to use a hand corker to get these in . I would give it a try with water if you dont want to bring them back.


----------



## geocorn (Aug 22, 2008)

After hearing a presentation by NomaCorc, I am surprised how many I sell. The maximum storage period for the standard Nomacorc is 30-36 months, while their premium grade is good for 5 years. My perfect corks will last for more than 10 years. Change corks.


----------



## smokegrub (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree with George. Standard corks insert beautifully with my floor corker.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 23, 2008)

I personally love George's perfect corks and wouldnt change from them myself. they insert very easy, they come out very easy, and they have the best of both worlds as they are part synthetic and part natural.


----------



## Dean (Aug 23, 2008)

I thought George's perfect corks were Altecs!


----------



## geocorn (Aug 23, 2008)

No,my corks are not Altecs. They come from a different source. That is why the prices are so much less than the Altecs. As an aside, the only complaint I have ever had about the perfect cork is that it was hard to remove. Since we have added the additional coating and started recommending the cork humidor, these complaints have gone away almost entirely.


----------



## cubs4ever (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks again for the replies. George are these the corks you are talking about?



Straight Corks - Fine Vine Wines Perfect Agglomerate #9 X 1.5 (Bag of 100)


Next question and probably a dumb one but how do you guys store your extra corks? Do I put them in a ziploc bag? Approximately how long could I store them in that manner? I don't make a ton of wine so maybe the real answer is get more started to be ready for corking!







Thanks again,
John


----------



## Waldo (Aug 23, 2008)

cubs4ever said:


> Thanks again for the replies. George are these the corks you are talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




John
Make you a cork humidor. You can go by about any doughnut shop and get you a food grade bucket nor any bucket that will seal good will work. I put a quart jar with a sulphite solution in the bucket ( Holes punched in the lid of the jar ) and just put your corks in and seal the lid.


----------

